# Any advice please for good will message



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi I have just been accepted to egg share and I have to do a good will message and also write a lil bit about myself but I haven't got a clue what things recipitants want to know from a donar so if u have any tips that would be great thank u xxx


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Lil stephy 

that's an amazing thing you are doing.

If the situation was different and YOU were the recipient, what would you want to know about the donor?  

Some suggestions....

Why they decided to donate?
Personality, outgoing/shy?
Maybe things like tall/small, hair colour.  

Sorry ive not been much help, and wish you all the best for what you decide to write. xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank u for replying , I'm so excited to be doing this and hope my recipitants and I both get new little miracles  and it is such special thing  that I'm able to help someone and my little  girl is just amazing and such a funny outgoing character.

I do try and think of what I would like to know but it really is quite hard, everything u have said is good I suspect that I should mention about family and medical history ect also but I'm really not very good at writing things out as I'm not good with the wording of things lol 

I'm sure once I start it will just flow I just don't want to babble on lol 

Anyways thank u so much x


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

I really struggled with all the forms! But as you say, once I started it all seemed to flow out. I'd be happy to email you mine so you can read an example if you think it would help. PM me your details if you do.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank u puglover  I will on u
Oh and I c ur signature and congrats


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've been a alturistic donor and had to complete the same form.  It took me a while (and a few drafts) to come up with mine, but I was really happy with what I handed in.

If you want me to send it to you to have a look just PM me and I will.

Hugs, and well done for helping someone who needs it!!

S x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank u mrsmcc I would love any ideas that could me x


----------

